# موقع جديد للكتاب المقدس بشكل جديد



## ashrafwadee (1 أغسطس 2009)

موقع جديد للكتاب المقدس يمكنك من التمتع بقراءة الكتاب المقدس بسهوله بالاضافة الى امكانية البحث والعثور على الايات بسهوله ومعرفة عدد تكرار كلمة معينه فى الكتاب المقدس

هذا بالاضافه الى انه يمكنك من التسجيل بالموقع لتتمكن من اذافة ملحوظاتك الخاصه على كل آيه من آيات الكتاب المقدس لتسهيل دراسة الكتاب

وهذا هو عنوان الموقع   

http://enjeel.qsh.in/


----------



## mr.hima (13 أغسطس 2009)

مرسي خالص على الموقع جامد اوي


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أغسطس 2009)

_رااااااااااائع جدا _
_ميررررررسى ليك على الموقع_​


----------



## elamer1000 (22 فبراير 2010)

تمام
حلو خالص
شكرا


----------



## joseph7 (18 مارس 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## ستيفان (18 مارس 2010)

شكرا" على الموقع


----------



## bant el mase7 (19 مارس 2010)

رائع جداااااااااااااا الرب يباركك


----------



## بحبــــــــــك يا يسوع (27 مارس 2010)

يسلمو ياجميل


----------

